# Boondocking in pop up



## K80 (Jan 27, 2017)

Where are some off the grid places to boondock?  Got an extreme sports package pop up which is lifted so if the truck can get there on ground clearance the pop up should be able to get there.  Bear country isn't an option according to the wife.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

K80 said:


> Where are some off the grid places to boondock?  Got an extreme sports package pop up which is lifted so if the truck can get there on ground clearance the pop up should be able to get there.  Bear country isn't an option according to the wife.



Bear country is most of Georgia if your near a river. 
Some rivers, like the Ocmulgee, right below Macon, has big kitty cats with long tails roaming around.


----------



## K80 (Jan 27, 2017)

Well yes and no.  Here in Franklin County we have bear season, a bear was hit by a car several years back, and yes a loner could wonder by camp down on the broad river yet it isn't likely.  Where as up in Blairsville one is just as likely to come by camp than not come by camp.

Truth be told if a bear wants in a travel trailer it is getting in so they aren't much safer than a pop up.

I'd rather fight a bear than a big kitty.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, just tell hmy favorite out of the way places are in the mountains.....Bear country as it turns out.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 28, 2017)

I am not sure if Georgia has any off the grid type places anymore. Off of cellphone service , sure that's easy. I love primitive camping. With the setup you have , that's the Cadillac of primitive camping. I am too old to sleep on the ground now. We have a TrailManor with the necessities of home. Wife said she needed a camper with a toilet. She said a tree log was not cutting it any longer lol. The chattahoochie WMA has a road that is about 10 miles long with camping spots all over. There are two designated campgrounds here that you pay per night. You get a camping pad , picnic table and lantern post. There is a water pump and vault toilet in the campground. You place your money in a lockbox. If you don't want to pay and want more privacy, just camp along the road somewhere. There are some pretty spots there. Another beautiful area is the Tullulah River area west of Clayton. There are 3 primitive campgrounds on the river here. They are Sandy Bottoms , Tullalah River and Tate's Creek. Each cg has about 15 spots. I suggest you look up US Forestry website for information on these campgrounds and a lot of others. As far as bears go , lock up all food at night. Keep your cooler in the back of your truck. The bears are just looking for an easy meal. We camped at Vogel and a bear got our neighbors cooler and groceries. Bears tearing into a camper only happens in the movies. I would be more worried about banjo music in the mountains than bears. Have fun with that popup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 28, 2017)

3ringer said:


> I am not sure if Georgia has any off the grid type places anymore. Off of cellphone service , sure that's easy.



I can take you to a couple. But you'd better have 4 wheel drive and hope it doesn't rain much and the crick don't rise before you have to get out. Oh, and vehicles really aren't suppose to be there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## pine floor (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't think camping will be on the inside of the camper shown in the video above. 

LOL

PF


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 28, 2017)

K80 said:


> Where are some off the grid places to boondock?  Got an extreme sports package pop up which is lifted so if the truck can get there on ground clearance the pop up should be able to get there.  Bear country isn't an option according to the wife.



What are you looking to do?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 28, 2017)

I know of many places. But as has done been said....bears are everywhere. We do a lot of camping and they are the fartherest thang from my mind. Usually it seems the bear problems occur in the highly populated campgrounds around here. Where the bears get comfortable with peoples being around with all their good smelling food. The bears ya see in remote areas are usually on the run and want nothing but to be away from ya !!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 28, 2017)

K80 said:


> I'd rather fight a bear than a big kitty.



Me too.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 5, 2017)

I have always liked a popup camper. You can go where the big campers go but the big campers can't go where you can go. I like the ability to unzip the screen covers and make the popup one big screen room. You can really hear the sounds of nature when sleeping in a popup. I love the sound of rain on canvas.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 5, 2017)

pine floor said:


> I don't think camping will be on the inside of the camper shown in the video above.
> 
> LOL
> 
> PF



I can smell that Subaru transmission burning from here...


----------



## 660griz (Feb 9, 2017)

Rood Creek

Maintained by the US Army Corps of Engineers, there is no fee for camping at Rood Creek's primitive wooded campsites. It's located 13 miles from Hwy. 27; on Hwy. 39, there are signs that mark the campsite. The site is suitable for fishing, with a boat dock. (During the warmer months, watch out for alligators, though.) Restrooms and picnic tables are available. This campground is open all year. Guests are welcome to stay up to 14 days within any 30-day time period. 229-768-2516 sam.usace.army.mil


Hickey Gap Campground

Hickey Gap Campground is located in a section of the Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest called the Conasauga District's Cohutta Wildlife Management Area. Visitors driving along Mill Creek Road are directed to follow the signs to Lake Conasauga. About 1 1/2 miles after the paved road ends, the Hickey Gap Campground begins. The campsites are lined up along Mill Creek and come equipped with vault toilets, fire rings, lantern poles, shaded picnic tables and tent pads. While visiting, hike the 1/2 mile to Mill Creek Falls and bring your swimsuit, for a dip in the pool at the bottom of the falls. Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forests 3941 Highway 76 Chatsworth, GA 30705 706-695-6736 fs.usda.gov


Wildcat Creek Road Corridor

The United States Forest Service's dispersed camping program allows adventurers to enter undeveloped public lands and pitch a tent. The Wildcat Creek Road Corridor and the Tallulah River Corridor are the only two designated dispersed camping areas in the Chattooga River district of the Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest. Permits are required for some activities, like the use of off-road vehicles. Contact the ranger's office to learn about restrictions and road conditions. Rangers also provide helpful advice, including topographic maps and guidance from an area expert. Wildcat Creek's one-lane gravel road is steep and unsuitable for RV travel. There is no running water at this site; visitors must haul in their own water or purify water from the stream. Additionally, there are no restroom facilities. Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forests 1755 Cleveland Highway Gainesville, GA 30501 770-297-3000 fs.usda.gov


----------



## K80 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks grizz, I'll check those out.


----------

